# Clinton River Low Levels



## Unanamous (May 11, 2020)

Went last night thinking it might be a good idea, like it was in weeks past. But the levels in the Clinton River, were way down from even last week. I noticed the dam near Yates didn't have a waterfall. The wooden bridge which is normally rushing with water was exposed. I would anticipate water levels were down 12"-18" if not more. 

Does the DNR regulate the Clinton? 

Needless to say last night was a bust, normally I have been getting medium sized fish action.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Unanamous said:


> Went last night thinking it might be a good idea, like it was in weeks past. But the levels in the Clinton River, were way down from even last week. I noticed the dam near Yates didn't have a waterfall. The wooden bridge which is normally rushing with water was exposed. I would anticipate water levels were down 12"-18" if not more.
> 
> Does the DNR regulate the Clinton?
> 
> Needless to say last night was a bust, normally I have been getting medium sized fish action.


Seems like not long ago the rain swollen river was threatening some of the picnic tables in the park!


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Just checked the Clinton in Auburn hills. Flow is definitely lower than it should be, but there is at least still enough water for the brown trout. Might try to fish it tomorrow. Hopefully the DNR will take notice of what is going on and do something


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ended up getting some creek chubs and green sunfish, but not much else. No trout to be seen, though it was hard to fish their usual spots with people swimming in them. The low flow definitely makes me nervous for them. Hopefully they will survive


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

The water level is controlled by the levels of the many lakes in Oakland County that feed the river. These lake levels were set by Drain Commissioners many years ago. The intent in those days was to maintain lake levels. Maintaining lake levels was key to development of these many lake fronts, and at the time economic development in northern Oakland County. 
Lakefront property in Oakland County is very valuable today. I would believe it may not be quite as desired, without those lake level control structures. Given the power drain commissioners wield in the State of Michigan, and the collective wealth of lake front property owners, the Clinton River will not see more water coming downstream during dry periods anytime in the foreseeable future.
If you think the DNR can overrule the Drain Commissioner you just have not had any experience with how much power Drain Commissioners wield in our state.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It has been a very dry spring. The Clinton rises and falls a LOT faster that it did 40 years ago because of all the development in the upper reaches. It used to be that a good amount of water slowly made its way to the river as ground water which provided a more even flow of cool water. Now, with all the roofs, concrete, storm drains and ditches the river flashes up in a hurry as water is channels quickly into it, and it drops just as quickly. 
Without the ground water, water temps in some favorite old haunts are now so high in late summer that even smallmouth are getting a bit harder to come by, and they seem to be running a lot smaller than in decades past.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

What little flow there is right now is bypassing the dam and going through the cut that opened up just below it.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

fishpig said:


> What little flow there is right now is bypassing the dam and going through the cut that opened up just below it.


My understanding is that they will be fixing that in August. USFWS is financing it and there were a couple of excavating companies eyeballing it prior to bid


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Funding was close already and now that it’s out of control and a hazard, I see why money’s was directed that way. It’s a good/ bad thing, good for dam area and mill but bad as steelhead population has done better with it open. It will be a double whammy next year when no steelhead are available for stocking and a crash in survival for the fish using upper. Stocking will be debated this fall winter spring to come, not just here locally but around the state.


----------

